# is she a bay?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see plenty of black on her legs. She's definitely either a bay or brown (though even with better pictures it's hard to say without knowing how she will change over time). Looks like momma must carry at least one agouti gene!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It takes some time and shedding before black points are visible on foals. They'll come in with time. Right now, I'd say she's bay over brown because her face is so light.


----------



## NikkasGurl (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks like a bay to me


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bay. As for the legs there is a wild type bay that doesn't have as high black and the inside of the leg can be red as well as a reddish sheen to the black around their ankles. I have a Seal brown that has high dark balck markins on her legs and a "regular" bay that has the same high black markings but my other bay and new baby have the wild type. I'll see if I have any pics. We had them DNA tested so we are sure of their agouti stats.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here is the wild type note the dark is concentrated on the joints and black is not as high as you normally see and is mostly to the back. Black also has a reddish sheen around the pasterns. Hard to tell on the inside leg but it is the same. Second pic you can see how high and solid black is back to front and not concentrated in any one area.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That is _not_ a wild bay.

These are wild bays - 



















Notice how low the black is? That is what makes it a wild bay. Black up to and and over the hocks and knees are "normal" bays.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He tested A+ not A or At. His black is also reddish or off black not jet black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Please tell us where you tested him as i was not aware the was a test for wild bay. Only brown and the presence of agouti.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My mistake as I sent pics in with the hair sample. I had to get the test and it actually says AA but the letter referencing the picture says A+. So perhaps supposition on their part. I assumed since they referenced the A+they had tested for it. The other that I don't currently have a pic of has even less black with a cream stripe down the back of all four legs. Basically front knee and back of the hock is black but back is red fading to cream line and there is a cream feather at the fetlock. Neither is dun or "wild dun" but the legs are like some pics I have seen of those. Edited to clarify the bottom pic is bay Aa and color is absolutely solid black which is what I have always seen. He was the first I have ever seen with the off black and basically the joints are colored but not the cannon bone it's more red.


----------



## NikkasGurl (Apr 11, 2012)

That is a really pretty horse!!!





QtrBel said:


> Here is the wild type note the dark is concentrated on the joints and black is not as high as you normally see and is mostly to the back. Black also has a reddish sheen around the pasterns. Hard to tell on the inside leg but it is the same. Second pic you can see how high and solid black is back to front and not concentrated in any one area.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> My mistake as I sent pics in with the hair sample. I had to get the test and it actually says AA but the letter referencing the picture says A+. So perhaps supposition on their part. I assumed since they referenced the A+they had tested for it. The other that I don't currently have a pic of has even less black with a cream stripe down the back of all four legs. Basically front knee and back of the hock is black but back is red fading to cream line and there is a cream feather at the fetlock. Neither is dun or "wild dun" but the legs are like some pics I have seen of those. Edited to clarify the bottom pic is bay Aa and color is absolutely solid black which is what I have always seen. He was the first I have ever seen with the off black and basically the joints are colored but not the cannon bone it's more red.


Which company did you go through? I've only gone through UC Davis before, and they didn't ask for any pictures, so I'm curious to know about others!


----------



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

Shes a Bay.
According to the United States Pony Club a Bay is described as a Reddish colored horse with Black Points. Points being defined as Tips of ears around the eyes, and lines around the nostrils, Mane, Tail, all Joints of the lower leg (so Knee, Hock, Fetlocks) unless covered by a marking.


----------



## TBrider (Aug 6, 2012)

i think he is a bay


----------

